# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تحذير لاتعملي هل الخلطات

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



الموضوع من عندي واكيد كلنا بنعرف مساوء الخلطات الي بنعملها سواء كان للشعر او للنحافه او للسمنه وغيره الكثير 


انا من النوع الي بضيع وبسرح لحالي بقوقل وبالبحث وبقرا اكتير رغم اخطائي الاملائيه مابتعلم 

المهم 
اكتشفت من البحث المطول انه اكتر من 70% من البنات بيضيعوا حالهم بالخلطات 

الي بياضها حلو بس بددها ازود البياض بتحرق وجها وبيطلعلها كلف على خدودها بيوم بيطلع سنين لحتى يروح تلات ارباع الكلف او بيتعالج تلات ارباع الضرر 

الي شعرها ناعم وكتير وعبي وكل شي حلو فيه بس لانه في طعجه خفيفه على الشعر وتحط خلطات على شعرها ؛ بالاول بيتساقط الشعر وبتوهم حالها انه بالبدايه هيك بيكون وبعدها بيوقف التساقط وبينمو شعر جديد بس للاسف بيستمر تساقط الشعر حتى الصلع 

الي مليانه وبدها اتخس وتوكل كل ماقدامها وتشتهي وجبات واكلات وبايدها وجبات وطبخات وبتوكل وبدها تنحف وتوخد من الخلطات الغريبه والعجيبه ومابتوقف اكل لا بتزيد الوجبات اكتر يعني بدل اربع وجبات كانت بتوكل مع الخلطات توكل ست وجبات وتحكي مانحفت بالعكس اتزيد 

السمرا الي بشرتها بيطير العقل وتحكي بدها اتبيض وجها وتحط خلطات وهي خلقتها سمرا وخلاياها سمرا بيخرب بشرتها وبيتوسع المناسم وبيكتر الرؤوس السوده مش بس على الانف وعلى خدودها وبيحبب بشرتها وتهلكه من بدري اكتير 

اول مره بحياتي اعرف في روجيم بس لمنطقه معينه بالجسم !!
اول مره بعرف انه في خلطات بتخلي السمرا السمرا بتسير بيضه متل التلج!!

المفروض الوحده او الوحد يقتنع تماماً انه المليان لازم يخس مع تخسيس الاكل او اتباع رجيم معين بيناسبه وبيناسب صحته ومجربه ونقص عليه مع :.

الاهتمام بالفطور والعشاء متل الغداء تماماً 
الابتعاد عن المشروبات الغازيه بكافت انواعه واطعمته 
يبتعد عن المنبهات والسكر والملح الزياده 
فيه يوكل اجبان بس قليل الى معدوم الدسم 
مشروبات العصير الطازج متل الاناناس والتفاح والبرتقال والقريب فروت والكيوي 
شرب كميه اكبيره من الماء يتراوح من 6الى8 كاسات باليوم يفضل ان لايون بارد جداً ولا حار او دافاء الى حراره 
يفضل شرب الشاي بدون سكر او سكرين كاس او كاستين باليوم 
الابتعاد عن القهوة بكافت اطعمته اما عربي بالهيل او بالزعفران او بالقرنفل او الفنسي بالتوفي او بالبندق او بالجوزالهند او بشوكولا او القهوة التركيا 
يبدل الخبز الابيض الى الخبز الاسمر
بدل مابينقلى البيض يسلق 
فيكم توكلوا جوز ولوز بس بكميه اكتييييييير قليله بس تسلوا عليها لانه المعده مافيها تلحق تمتص من الدهنيات الي فيها وبنفس الوقت توخد جهد وسعرات حراريه تحرق بالجسم لمحاولت هضم المكسرات ولكن دون جدوه 
بس مش معناته بدقوا بالعشره !!!

((بس تحليل البصمه ضروري جداً للجسم مع معرفت فصيلة الدم))..::..لان في اجسام بتنصح على كاست الشاي بس وفي ناس البطاطا مابينصحهم لو اكلوا قد مابدهم 
لهيك تحليل البصمه ضروري لانه بيبين شو يلي بيساعده على النحافه وشو يلي بينصحه 

بنسبه للتبييض 
ابليييز بليز اقتنعوا بحالكم هاد هو بشرتكم 
الاسمر اسمر هيك انخلق البشره والابيض ابيض وهيك انخلق 
بس ليش حنى بندور على غير لون 
السبب بسيط كل التفكير انه الاسمر يبيض حاله معناته بيكون بشرته رائع فوق الخيال وبيطلع متل مابيحب من صور مشاهير وخلقت ناس شافوهم 
اول شي في سمر بشرتهم اكتير حلو بيشهي الواحد يكون اسمراني 
والابيض نفس الشي في بشرات بنتمنى تكون بشرتنى حلوه متله 

هلاء البشرات حلوه مع الاهتمام فيها 
البشره النضيفه تغني عن المكياجات والكريمات الاساس او بودرة البشره وغيره 
في بشرات مخمليه او قطنيه او لامعه او ناعمه وغيره من المسميات 
الاهتمام والتنضيف البشره هو الاساس 
لما بينضف البشره من الزيوت الزائده من الوجه وتنضيفه من الاوساخ والترسبات والرؤوس السودا بتالي الحبوب البشره بانواعه اما حب لشباب او الحبوب الملتهبه 

اي ممثله انحط اعيونى عليها وقلنا واااو بشرته حلوه متل بشرة دينا حايك او بشرة نجوى كرم او بشرة نانسي عجرم 

اي ممثله قبل التصوير تعمل جرد كامل على بشرتها 
تنضيف كريمات مرطبه كبسولات فيتامين بيكسروها وبيوخدوا زيته وبيدهنوه على حالهن مسجات للبشره بخار ازالت الاوساخ الرواسب وبيحطوا شي يبرد على عيونهم 
هاد سهل اكتير مع الاستمرار بيكون النتايج اكتر من رائع واذا تركتيه بيتوسخ البشره بس مابينعدم 

بتالي الي بشرتها سمره بتحب بشرتها والي بشرتها بيضا بتحب بشرتها بس تتميز بلونها لما بتحبه وتهتم فيه 

الاهتمام بيسااااااااعد البشرات البيضا او الفاتحه انه يتفتح للونه الاصلي 
يعني في بشرات بتكون سمرا وهي بالاصل حنطي او فاتحه وبالاصل بيضا اكتير 

هلاء مع الاهتمام بينضف البشره وبترتاح وترجع الخلايا بتجديد حالها بلون الخليه الاصليه وتتفتح البشره 
وكلياتنا هيك 
بيض سمر حنطيات كلنا لون بشرتنا الاصليه افتح بدرجه لدرجتين من الضاهر 
لتعرضنا للهوا والشمس والرطوبه مع الحراره والتعرق والمي وكل هل الشي بيهلك وبيزيد هلاكه الكريمات والمكياجات والكيماويات 

شي بسيط اكتير انروح عند مشرفت تجميل او استشاري بشره يقوم ويشرفوا على الحاله من اهتمام للبشره بالتنضيف المستمر والغسول والصابون والمقشرات اللطيفه وكريمات الترطيب والفيتامينات اللازمه مع كريمات الليليه والنهاريه وغيره الكثير بما يلزم البشره والحاله والسن ومهنه 

ماحدا يفكر مجرد التفكير بتقرب من الاماكن الحساسه من البشره ومحاولت علاجه باي طريقه كانت ومهما كان الخلطه المستعمله وان كان الخلطه مجربه من 10 اشخاص واتت النتيجه معهم ايجابي 
ابداً ابداً ابداً ماحدا بيقرب من هل المناطق بالبشره ((خطر))وهاد ((تحذير))
اغلب كيار الاطباء يحذرون من الاقتراب من البشره الحساسه لانه خطر وبيازي اكتير بالوقت القريب ويمتد للمستقبل 

بنات اكتر من الشباب الله يخليكم رجاء من اختكم امكم شو مابدكم 
بلييييييييييييييييز لا تقربوا ولا تعملوا بحاكم خلطات الله بيعلم بلي فيها من مصايب 

اي سؤال بدكم تسالوا اي نصيحه استشيروا قبل الاستخدام 

حتى بالادويه والعلاجات 

لو كنتوا مضطريين ومستعجلين ومافيكم تطلعوا من ابيوتكم امسكوا التلفون واتصلوا على الدكتور او الدكتوره او مختص 
واطلبوا النصيحه مع ذكر الحاله والسبب والعمر والنفسيه والاضطرار للشغله والمناسبه ونوع الدم او البشره بدقه والحساسيه اذا كنتوا بتعانوا من ساسيه لنوع معين او لسبب معين 

لا تسالوا مجرب 

شخصياً لما بعطي نصيحه بكون متصله على طبيبي الخاص او دكتورتي الخاصه وبسالها عن الحاله 
تعطيني رؤوس الاقلام الي مامنه مضره 
بس تعطيني الحل المختصر الي تحكي بس خدي العلاج الفلاني او الشغله الفلانيه من غير تشوف الحاله مستحيل 

بس المخافه من الله والدعاء من مضلوم 

اللهيخليكم انتبهوا لهل الشي

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكورة على  المعلومة باريسيا 
لازم اواحد يراقب حاله 
ويراجع طبيبو المختص عشان يكشف عنه

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا كتير على هاي المعلومات القيمه

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_مشكورة على المعلومة باريسيا 
لازم اواحد يراقب حاله 
ويراجع طبيبو المختص عشان يكشف عنه
_


 هاد اكيد 
اي شخص بده يتقدم بخطوه بعملها بتاكيد طبي ومن طبيب مختص لهل الشي 
احسن من انه يرجع تلاتين خطوه لورا بسبب خطوه وحده 

مرسي اكتير على هل الطله والرد

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_شكرا كتير على هاي المعلومات القيمه_


 العفو 
ومرسي اكتير الك على هل الرد والطله الحلوه 
بانتمنى ماتحرمنى من طلاتك

----------


## زهره التوليب

موضوعك راااااائع يا باريسيا وفعلا كل شي حكيتيه صح
بس لفت نظري هاي العباره




> الابتعاد عن القهوة بكافت اطعمته اما عربي بالهيل او بالزعفران او بالقرنفل او الفنسي بالتوفي او بالبندق او بالجوزالهند او بشوكولا او القهوة التركيا


لو بده يكون وزني 100 مستحيل اقدر ابعد عن القهوه  :Cry2:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_موضوعك راااااائع يا باريسيا وفعلا كل شي حكيتيه صح
بس لفت نظري هاي العباره



لو بده يكون وزني 100 مستحيل اقدر ابعد عن القهوه 
_


هههههههههههههههههههه سبحان الي ماحببني بالقهوة ان شربته بيكون صدفه

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يفضل شرب الشاي بدون سكر او سكرين كاس او كاستين باليوم 

انا بالنسبة الي مستحيل اشرب شاي 

الابتعاد عن القهوة بكافت اطعمته اما عربي بالهيل او بالزعفران او بالقرنفل او الفنسي بالتوفي او بالبندق او بالجوزالهند او بشوكولا او القهوة التركيا 


ومستحيل اقدر اترك القهوة

يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

غريب !!!
شو بيحببكم بالقهوة لدرجة مابتقدروا تتركوها ؟!

منوريتني خيتي على طلتك وردك ومرورك 
ويارب ادوم هل الطله

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
__


 شو ؟
وعلى شو ؟

مالك غسان ؟

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
__


 نعم؟؟
شو؟؟

شو هل الصفنه الي نازله عليكم ؟

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يسلما يديكي على هالمعلومات القيمة

----------

